# Who made this howler?



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I just acquired it today from my hunting buddy. Any Guesses?


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I would have to see the tone board to make a guess on who


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

wasnme.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The reed cover reminds me of Rich Cronk but he never sealed the tone board in that way that I’m aware of.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol Don, it does look like plumbers putty. No Cronk and it's not home made per se...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

How many pictures do you need pokeyjeeper ???? no calling Skip


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is this a guessing game ? Do you know who made it or are you looking for info. 
I have two Cronk howlers. I believe they are the last two he made. Shortly after he sent them his death was reported.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I was just seeing if anyone knew who made it Don. And I'm kinda wondering if it is a early one. It's not numbered.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah I don’t know never see a tone board put in like that or reed cut like that how does she sound


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't think it's a Red Hat unit. Too crude.

Got one like it and am going to take a closer look at it now.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Pokeyjeeper it has an Olt D-2 tone board...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's a " Herb's Howler " made by Herb Brusman... a government trapper out of Eastern Oregon. I'm not exactly sure if Herb made it but I'm thinking so. The later howlers are numbered, this one isn't.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow sweet those are good ones I’ve been told


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good ol' Herb. Never heard of him.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Yeah I don't know never see a tone board put in like that or reed cut like that how does she sound


I haven't played it yet.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> Good ol' Herb. Never heard of him.


Yeah Glen there's not much online about him but I did find one article in field and stream. https://books.google.com/books/about/Field_Stream.html?id=atNDlmZ8P48C


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.herbshowlers.com/stories/OneHelluvaTeam.html


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> http://www.herbshowlers.com/stories/OneHelluvaTeam.html


I'm not that old Don. ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

This was interesting... It's in the field and stream article.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Eric. Tried to copy it for reference and no luck.

I checked my horn howler and found the maker's initials inside with a date of 2012. It was our old friend from upstate New York, RH. Man, that sound gets out!

Where'd he go anyway?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rick ended up getting divorced and is now happily remarried. That’s about all I know. I’ve messaged him several times with no response.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

He could sure make those calls sing. Thanks YD.


----------

